# Thanks Everyone - Memories of Rhonda....



## largenlovely (Dec 9, 2009)

The other thread seems so sad to me and i wanted to put something up more personal...i hope it's ok if i start a new one. 

I want to thank everyone for the notes...it has been a hard couple days, but it does make a person feel better when people offer an ear  When i first found out, my first reaction was that i'm just not going to deal with this...like, i guess if i pretended i didn't hear it then it didn't happen..i dunno..

then i had this crazy idea that maybe Rhonda was trying to get out of porn and had faked her own death. Crazy right??? I mean, i know and realize just how totally crazy that sounds..but I guess i was trying to rationalize that she didn't die in any way i possibly could..but when i spoke to the woman at the funeral home..there was no denying it. I don't react well to situations like this..i mean, like worse than normal people do..so..it has been rough. Today i'm finally feeling a more calm acceptance of what has happened. 

I've been going through my site looking at pics of us together..and videos...remembering all the times we had ..and we had a lot of them  I think the most seen was the Ivanna Gains Anti-Weight Loss clinic. I don't know how many of you saw the video but wow.. we had so much fun with that lol. The bloopers at the end are my favorite part because that's me and Rhonda just being real with each other and laughing our asses off as we always did  

One day we were sitting in her room and talking about possible vids or pics to come up with..and someone got this idea for mud wrestling...ME mud wrestling lol..with a skinny girl. When Rhonda heard that idea buddy she jumped into action hahahhaha...she threw all of that together in a matter of hours ..directing this person to go do this and that person to go do that and next thing i knew i was in a pool full of wet plaster wrestling with some skinny chick with an audience being filmed LOL 

these are just a couple of the memories i have with Rhonda..there are so many.... I will miss her..a lot

Anyway..i just thought it would be a nice place to post good memories that we have of Rhonda. 

Lots of Love and Big Hugs

Melissa 

View attachment MeandRhonda.jpg


----------



## natasfan (Dec 9, 2009)

rhonda was wonderful.
I like to read memories of rhonda...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 9, 2009)

I remember one conversation we had while she was getting her home rebuilt after the fire. We were talking about colors and what colors she wanted to put where. When she was done painting she sent me pics of all the rooms. Every room was a bold beautiful color. Deep Purple for her room, a beautiful green for her sons room. I think the kitchen was a tangerine color very bright and beautiful.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 9, 2009)

the living room was the tangerine and the kitchen is the yellow from the pic above lol

but yeah...totally her..all those bright bold colors and lush fabrics all over the place. I remember her telling me about the colors too and how she couldn't wait for me to come over and see them so we could do pics in the house 



bigsexy920 said:


> I remember one conversation we had while she was getting her home rebuilt after the fire. We were talking about colors and what colors she wanted to put where. When she was done painting she sent me pics of all the rooms. Every room was a bold beautiful color. Deep Purple for her room, a beautiful green for her sons room. I think the kitchen was a tangerine color very bright and beautiful.


----------



## BBLEAO (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhonda was the very first SSBBW model I stumbled upon, not to long ago, not to mention she was my favorite out of all of them, seeing memories like this make me feel happy to have known.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup you are right.



largenlovely said:


> the living room was the tangerine and the kitchen is the yellow from the pic above lol
> 
> but yeah...totally her..all those bright bold colors and lush fabrics all over the place. I remember her telling me about the colors too and how she couldn't wait for me to come over and see them so we could do pics in the house


----------



## MamaLisa (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing melissa.. i didnt really know Rhonda, 

but its impacted a lot of people i know and that knew Rhonda.. 

so thanks for educating us with her smile and hope its transending to where she is right now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I remember one conversation we had while she was getting her home rebuilt after the fire. We were talking about colors and what colors she wanted to put where. When she was done painting she sent me pics of all the rooms. Every room was a bold beautiful color. Deep Purple for her room, a beautiful green for her sons room. I think the kitchen was a tangerine color very bright and beautiful.



If I don't remember wrong Rhonda asked for advices and ideas for how to color her home on her "private" MySpace site during the renovation of her home 2006.
And it was not that many that responded on her request at the site.

I liked her classic idea of a chess black and white floor in the kitchen, but was kind of sceptical to those "sharp" colors especially the Purple and orange. 
I wrote about bright colors and wooden. And said we had a orangecolored bathroom in our first apartment and we got pretty sick of it after some months. But I'm an old man so I might have an old taste.

And she answered some thing like "Yes you have" and "I can paint it over if I don't like it" But she was happy that I liked her idea of her kitchen floor.
And I must say that that colors she choosed was not that sharp and was beautiful and really much Rhonda :happy:.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 10, 2009)

Great Thread Melissa I was just siting thinking about the many laughs me and Rhonda has shared rather face to face or over the phone or in chat. And I have had many of people ask me how she passed and I tell them I rather concentrate on how she lived.
Like Melissa said Rhonda could form a set idea at a moments notice and bring it to life better than anyone I know. 
One thing that is very dear to me is on my birthday 2 years ago she called me real early and said what are you doing for your birthday and I said nothing as always we talked for awhile and she said she had to go and she would see me online later about 2 hours later a van pulled up at my house and low and behold Rhonda had sent me some flowers and a cup that says Mocha on it and a box of chocolates. Little did I know she had ordered it weeks before my birthday. 
One more quick thing she and I and her sister in law was doing a set and I fell in the middle of it and she busted our laughing and begged me not to cut it out it was one of our most popular videos. I miss you girl today and forever more.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 10, 2009)

You know Charlie when I walked into Rhonda's home I was in love with it I loved her walls in each and every room but her orange living room will always stand out to me.




fatcharlie said:


> If I don't remember wrong Rhonda asked for advices and ideas for how to color her home on her "private" MySpace site during the renovation of her home 2006.
> And it was not that many that responded on her request at the site.
> 
> I liked her classic idea of a chess black and white floor in the kitchen, but was kind of sceptical to those "sharp" colors especially the Purple and orange.
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 10, 2009)

she was truly one of the most interesting people i've ever met  and it feels good to share the memories i had with her over the years *hugs*



MamaLisa said:


> Thanks for sharing melissa.. i didnt really know Rhonda,
> 
> but its impacted a lot of people i know and that knew Rhonda..
> 
> so thanks for educating us with her smile and hope its transending to where she is right now.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 10, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> You know Charlie when I walked into Rhonda's home I was in love with it I loved her walls in each and every room but her orange living room will always stand out to me.



I have to agree..and those gold thingies she had hanging from the ceiling in there  



chocolate desire said:


> One thing that is very dear to me is on my birthday 2 years ago she called me real early and said what are you doing for your birthday and I said nothing as always we talked for awhile and she said she had to go and she would see me online later about 2 hours later a van pulled up at my house and low and behold Rhonda had sent me some flowers and a cup that says Mocha on it and a box of chocolates. Little did I know she had ordered it weeks before my birthday.



Ya know, now that you brought this up you reminded me that she sent me chocolate covered strawberries for my birthday last year lol...I was back here in Mobile and i didn't even realize that she still had this address. i had totally forgotten about that...and i had remembered her talking to me about doing a set with chocolate covered strawberries but i realized later that she was trying to see if i liked them lol

I was sure that you were gonna bring up the pizza man story  lol


----------



## Jes (Dec 10, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> One thing that is very dear to me is on my birthday 2 years ago she called me real early and said what are you doing for your birthday and I said nothing as always we talked for awhile and she said she had to go and she would see me online later about 2 hours later a van pulled up at my house and low and behold Rhonda had sent me some flowers and a cup that says Mocha on it and a box of chocolates. .



Now THAT is a great memory and a very, very nice gesture on her part.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 10, 2009)

I remember Rhonda and I used to chat a lot when I first joined Dims. That was back when some producers from the Dr. Keith show came on here looking for women who loved being fat or who were feedees or gainers. There was a ton of suspicion and negativity and potential exploitation, but I remember both Rhonda and Nikki (Gaining Goddess) said they had talked to representatives and were going to do the program. They both got a some backlash about how potential for a freakshow and how the community would "look" after their appearance. I remember PM'ing Rhonda and saying that she didn't have to represent anyone but herself and if she wanted to do the show she should do it. I watched the show and saw her with her son Zak. I PM'ed her after it was on and said it had clearly been well received and nowhere close to a freakshow and commented on how nice it was to see the interaction between her and Zak. You could almost feel her light up when she got a compliment about him and said "I know! Isn't my boy handsome?" and I said "It's clear you're best friends as well as mother and son" and she said "We sure are". It was so obvious he was the light of her life and she was a good mother. Rhonda was always very gracious and when she was on that show, you could see she was a very independent and clear thinking woman.

A friend of mine texted me to tell me she'd died, and without even thinking I wrote back, "I know you're sad, but I really think she's where she wants to be, she wanted to be with Zak" and my friend said "Yeah, you're right."


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 10, 2009)

Zak was an incredible kid...and boy she loved him..he hung the moon and stars as far as Rhonda was concerned  ...i mean, anyone who met Zak couldn't help but like him immediately. He was just one of those types of people ya know..the first day i met him we were like long lost friends lol..he was just that way...she'd tell me, "gah Melissa you have GOT to get back over here because Zak wants you to teach him this or that on the piano...he's worried you're not coming back because it has been a little while...." LOL but i always came back...

but yeah, she loved him more than life itself..and boy he loved his mama too... 

i'm sad..so very very sad...but i'm glad they're together 




LoveBHMS said:


> You could almost feel her light up when she got a compliment about him and said "I know! Isn't my boy handsome?" and I said "It's clear you're best friends as well as mother and son" and she said "We sure are". It was so obvious he was the light of her life and she was a good mother.
> 
> A friend of mine texted me to tell me she'd died, and without even thinking I wrote back, "I know you're sad, but I really think she's where she wants to be, she wanted to be with Zak" and my friend said "Yeah, you're right."


----------



## fanofdimensions (Dec 10, 2009)

I remember having those clips from the "Ivanna" weight gain center and that other one where just the two of you were hanging out, talking and both of you looked like you were just having an awesome time....sadly I lost 'em during the hard drive crash last year...but they were still great because what was best was how happy you both were in 'em.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 10, 2009)

we always had a good time together...me and Rhonda related on a level that was more like family...we were raised in the same area, liked a lot of the same things and our family acted the same way..i've met all her people and they act JUST like my people lol...so...it was just like we felt like family...there was a level of comfort and friendship there that i don't have with many people. 

It was funny because when i FIRST met her..i mean literally, the first visit many many years ago...she told me that she thought i was gonna be a stuck up snobby bitch but she was glad that she was wrong hhahahahhaha. 

I'm missing some of those photos and vids too...we did all of our stuff out at Rhonda's and it's all on her computer...i mean, i have a few on my own site..but i'm not able to access the stuff we loaded up on clips4sale because we did it from her computer..i mean, unless i re-bought it i suppose...they only allow you to upload from the directory page, not download. 

There was one set we did a long while back...we had went to Whataburger and i laughed soooooooooo hard because she just set up a camera, tripod and everything right in the middle of that restaurant LOL...but i don't have those pics...i don't even know where they went...




fanofdimensions said:


> I remember having those clips from the "Ivanna" weight gain center and that other one where just the two of you were hanging out, talking and both of you looked like you were just having an awesome time....sadly I lost 'em during the hard drive crash last year...but they were still great because what was best was how happy you both were in 'em.


----------



## natasfan (Dec 10, 2009)

i didnt know that her soon also passed away. I remember that i saw him on the TV with rhonda.
When was that program and when did he passed away?
Im so sorry for them. RIP.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 10, 2009)

he died in August, 2007 ...i can't remember what the date was of the Dr Keith show but obviously that was before he died...but he was a good kid..so it's sad to lose them both. 



natasfan said:


> i didnt know that her soon also passed away. I remember that i saw him on the TV with rhonda.
> When was that program and when did he passed away?
> Im so sorry for them. RIP.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 11, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I was sure that you were gonna bring up the pizza man story  lol



OMG, *I* almost brought that up. I remember her telling us about it in chat. One of my most vivid memories of her.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 11, 2009)

THAT was a funny story lol...Renee was there for that one...we all laughed sooo hard and that pizza man probably got the shock of his life lol

I'm sure the video is still on her computer somewhere but we never wound up using it ...it was just something to make us all giggle lol



Sweet Tooth said:


> OMG, *I* almost brought that up. I remember her telling us about it in chat. One of my most vivid memories of her.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 13, 2009)

It is times like those that will always be dear to me. Here I sit laughing and crying like a loon.
thanks gor bringing up that sweet memory Melissa



largenlovely said:


> THAT was a funny story lol...Renee was there for that one...we all laughed sooo hard and that pizza man probably got the shock of his life lol
> 
> I'm sure the video is still on her computer somewhere but we never wound up using it ...it was just something to make us all giggle lol


----------



## JohnWylde (Dec 16, 2009)

Me too Renee!

I certainly remember those orange walls - just fine to brighten up a film set!

I wouldn't say I know Rhonda well but when we were with her I do remember her as very generous and hospitable.

The other thing is that she never got over the death of her son.

I too feel sad and I understand why it has hit you hard Renee.

Love
John W






chocolate desire said:


> You know Charlie when I walked into Rhonda's home I was in love with it I loved her walls in each and every room but her orange living room will always stand out to me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2009)

It was a kind of wild discussion on this board if someone should participat in that talkshow on TV I can't remember the name now.
This show have never shown in Sweden so I have not seen more then a short clip on YouTube.
It was in November 2006, Rhonda was there with Zak. And they met Gaining Goddess-Nikki there too.

Afterward Rhonda wrote about it and put up this picture(that I have been trying to put up here with help from Melissa)

And she said "Her butt was so beautiful I just had to put my head on her butt, it was so soft" and that made me  

View attachment RhondaNikki.jpg


----------



## natasfan (Dec 16, 2009)

fatcharlie said:


> It was a kind of wild discussion on this board if someone should participat in that talkshow on TV I can't remeber the name now.
> This show have never shown in Sweden so I have not seen more then a short clip on YouTube
> It was in November 2006, Rhonda was there with Zak. And they met Gaining Goddess-Nikki there too.
> 
> ...


i cant see the pic


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> The other thread seems so sad to me and i wanted to put something up more personal...i hope it's ok if i start a new one.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the notes...it has been a hard couple days, but it does make a person feel better when people offer an ear  When i first found out, my first reaction was that i'm just not going to deal with this...like, i guess if i pretended i didn't hear it then it didn't happen..i dunno..
> 
> ...



She sounds like a wonderful person, and lots of fun to be around. A reaction like yours is perfectly natural. I'm sorry for the loss of your friend, and my condolences to her family. I wish I could have known her.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 18, 2009)

I have pm'ed this to Mellisa but thought i would share it here. I didn't know Rhonda well but we exchanged a few emails a year or so ago. She did a vid where she was lip synching to 'If your good to mamma' from Chicago.. we had a laugh.. and i thought she had such an amazing sense of humour ... a real beauty and sexy way.. but full of fun. I rememeber thinking when i chattered with her that she had the same kind of humour as my friend Mellisa...sort of deep but silly at the same time. I actually didn't know her and Mellisa were so close.. but now i can see why they were. Mellisa i could see she was your soul friend.. what a funny and beautiful woman...We only passed like shadows but still she made me laugh and i could tell she was a deep one..
sorry, i'm not sharing much.. but rest in peace soul one.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 18, 2009)

I like many others shared some PM's back and forth with Rhonda in the past.
She really was so greif stricken by the loss of her son, yet she carried on somehow. 

Rhonda's story reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith, in that her heart was also broken by the loss of her son Daniel.

I think both ladies probably died of broken heart syndrome.

What I liked about Rhonda was that she was smart and sassy.

She appreciated her many fans, but she was also quick to let any of them know when they had crossed the line or just made her mad in general.

I like that kind of feisty spirit.

Sleep peacefully Rhonda.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2009)

One of the things i will always remember about Rhonda (I hate that this is the post, howmany times do we hear you have such a pretty face..but...) But RHONDA was so beautiful, her smile lit up anywhere i saw her pic and her hair, ohhh how i always had hair envy...i always thought the words big beautiful woman...truly fit her...

damn fates....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2010)

I was sitting her just looking throught this threads with memories of Rhonda.
Just feel sad and longing, well Dim won't be the same without Rhonda that's for sure. No new beautiful pictures:wubu: and not the same drama.

Melissa you wrote....


largenlovely said:


> There was one set we did a long while back...we had went to Whataburger and i laughed soooooooooo hard because she just set up a camera, tripod and everything right in the middle of that restaurant LOL...but i don't have those pics...i don't even know where they went...



Is this picture from the time you wrote about ? From May 2006?


Kram
Charlie 

View attachment 050513 P5120001liten2.JPG


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2010)

oh my gosh Charlie yes that IS the one i was talking about...wow, that brings back some great memories  I'm so glad you had this picture ..it made me smile a lot 



fatcharlie said:


> I was sitting her just looking throught this threads with memories of Rhonda.
> Just feel sad and longing, well Dim won't be the same without Rhonda that's for sure. No new beautiful pictures:wubu: and not the same drama.
> 
> Melissa you wrote....
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 9, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> oh my gosh Charlie yes that IS the one i was talking about...wow, that brings back some great memories  I'm so glad you had this picture ..it made me smile a lot



It is a lovely picture of you and Rhonda.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you  i laughed a whole lot that day...Rhonda was just so brazen about setting up the camera that i couldn't help but laugh the entire time lol



Shosh said:


> It is a lovely picture of you and Rhonda.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 9, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> thank you  i laughed a whole lot that day...Rhonda was just so brazen about setting up the camera that i couldn't help but laugh the entire time lol



Did she get in trouble from the restaurant staff for setting up the camera?


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2010)

nope..nobody said a word to us lol...she just set things up like we were supposed to be there. I'm sure there were people peeping and wondering what the heck was going on lol ...but nobody ever said anything



Shosh said:


> Did she get in trouble from the restaurant staff for setting up the camera?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2010)

Today Rhonda should have been 39, so she will be in my mine and thoughts more then ever today.
It hard to take in that she´s gone so we can´t celebrate her today. 
She was such a beautiful young women:wubu:

I hope she´s having a nice day together with Zak were ever they can be.


Puss o kram
Charlie


----------



## Shosh (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rhonda.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2012)

You would have been 41 today. 
2½ years have past since you left us.

I thougth about you when we visit Ronda in Spain a month ago. Looking down into the deep gorge that separate the old Morish town from the Spanish part. 
I saw a T-shirt with "I love Ronda" in large letters, I thought to buy one, I think you would had liked that. 

I would liked to have sent you a gift for your birthday, but I don't know your address. 

Mail Myself To You
Words and Music by Woody Guthrie

I'm a-gonna wrap myself in paper, 
I'm gonna daub myself with glue, 
Stick some stamps on top of my head;
I'm gonna mail myself to you. 

I'm a gonna tie me up in a red string, 
I'm gonna tie blue ribbons too,
I'm a-gonna climb up in my mail box; 
I'm gonna mail myself to you.

When you see me in your mail box, 
Cut the string and let me out; 
Wash the glue off my fingers, 
Stick some bubble gum in my mouth.

Take me out of my wrapping paper, 
Wash the stamps off my head; 
Pour me full of ice cream sodies,
Put me in my nice warm bed.

Happy birthday Rhonda were ever you are ! 

Puss o kram
Charlie


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 6, 2012)

:really sad:


----------



## Emma (Dec 12, 2012)

Rhonda was beautiful. Wise beyond her years, but youthful in her looks. I am still sad that she is gone but I don't think she could stay here without her son.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 21, 2012)

Hugs Charlie I like you still think of her often.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2015)

Today Rhonda would have had her 44th birthday. Getting sad when I think about it . 
Happy birthday were ever you are dear Rhonda.* ha**Happy birthday Rhonda were ever you are !d*
* Happy birthday Rhonda were ever you are !*


----------



## CurvyLolita (May 24, 2015)

What happened to this person? Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------

